# Christmas bratz - added pics



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Not a great picture (cell phone), but she rarely does the Cinderella crossed paws, had to take it!













How is this comfortable? Is she fake sleeping or trying to keep me from changing out my keyboard?








I WAS trying to take a picture of the antique box behind her.........


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Look at those beautiful eyes! She's gorgeous. The dresser, nice as it is, doesn't even come close, so she knew you actually wanted to take a photo of her. 

Head on keyboard. Kitty yoga? Chiropractor-recommended exercises?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, she can't type anymore. Carpurrl tunnel, from ordering all that stuff from wag.com.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Antique box is pretty, but the Bratz are breathtaking!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such beautiful kitties, all snuggled up in their home.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I also love those eyes, shes just so adorable. Oh and the bushy tail.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What beauties! LOL to the sleeping (plotting?) picture. Hope you and the girls are having a good holiday.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cleo your such a classy cat!

I love that last picture! Isn't it great when cat do the obtuse thing of just being in the way!


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

You have a gorgeous feline family. And they look like they're all real characters, too. Love the kitty on the keyboard, and I'm sorry, but the antique box pales in comparison to the beautiful cat in front of it (which I'm sure is exactly the point she was trying to get across, lol).


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Whoops, I thought it was the same kitty in the last 2 pics...must learn to put the glasses on when at the computer. Who's the dainty one in the first pic?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's my little Cleo! Black cats are so hard to photograph, especially with a cell phone.


They got a new toy - makes a squeaky noise when the ball goes into the middle.














I just like the fluffy tail in this pic














If you look closely, you can see Charlee sticking her tongue out at Cali, who took over the toy













Cleo got into it also. While I was downloading the pictures. Of course.




this is a little better


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Love the tongue sticking out...that's cute...Kids!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Marie the girls are gorgeous! They are so sleek and lovely.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hilarious!!! Cali cuts in plays with the squeek-ball set... Cali:'NYANN!!!' I'll bet this trio keeps you on your toes! Same with Robin,it's like having a live-in Christmas special! And I like the crossed paws!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

The twin on the keyboard made me laugh. This is what Sully does when he thinks I'm spending too much time on the computer and not enough time with him. He will sit or lay and put as much of himself ON the keyboard as possible so I can't ignore him. Good to see the girls again. Its been a while since I've logged on.


----------



## JustOneMore (May 4, 2012)

You've got some great shots. I chuckled at the first two.


----------



## JustOneMore (May 4, 2012)

Oh!! There's more.  The last one's funny. And I like the tail pic, it's so fluffy looking.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So by now you've probably figured out the I was just kidding on the other thread about rehoming my bratz. :grin:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

marie73 said:


> this is a little better


LOL!!! Great shot.  They're beautiful.


----------

